

European Union threatens to take iPhone off the market - BorisBomega
http://thenextweb.com/2009/09/29/european-union-threatens-iphone-market/

======
learnalist
Its a real shame the czar doesn't make such noise about apples app approval
system. Thats what i was hoping the article was about when I clicked on the
link.

But equally, microsoft, intel maybe now apple.

The key to threatening these big players is actually forcing them to comply.

Has microsoft yet paid their fines? or is still being zipped back and forth
between appeals and lawyers.

~~~
electromagnetic
Things were going this way with the Nano on its original release. In the EU
consumer products are supposed to be capable of lasting a minimum of 5 years,
the Nano's on release were lasting months. Fortunately for Apple at the time,
Jobs wasn't away and they weren't playing coy, they almost instantly changed
the shipping to include a case and instructions that using it without a case
can shorten its lifespan and then IIRC offered existing Nano owners a free
case.

With Jobs gone Apple seems to be screwing up left, right and centre.

~~~
OliverM
Jobs is gone?? He's returned from his recent illness hasn't he?

~~~
electromagnetic
I heard the announcement that he left, I've yet to hear an announcement that
he returned. I may be wrong, but I definitely haven't heard anything about his
return.

------
acg
Brushing it off as an isolated incident shouldn't be acceptable in any market,
especially when there might be small children in the vicinity.

Come on Apple, don't tarnish your image. Whether intended or not this looks
like complacency.

~~~
BorisBomega
small children with iPhones?

~~~
electromagnetic
So you're saying it's physically incapable for a small child to even be around
an iPhone? I didn't know Apple had invented a person selective forcefield for
their devices . . .

~~~
pmjordan
Maybe it's an offshoot of the "reality distortion field" research.

------
zyb09
Actually Senseo is a product of Phillips, which is a Dutch company, not
Italian.

------
lionhearted
I think that the czar's phrasing and choice of words were telling, and perhaps
his feelings about power can be inferred from it. You can judge for yourself:

> That hasn’t stopped Kuneva from taking a strong stand in the matter:

> “I don’t need (Apple)’s permission to stop goods entering the market,” told
> reporters in Brussels.

~~~
plinkplonk
>" I think that the czar's quote was telling, and perhaps his feelings about
power can be inferred from it. You can judge for yourself:

> “I don’t need (Apple)’s permission to stop goods entering the market,” told
> reporters in Brussels."

When you quote somebody,don't pick sentences out of context. The _full_ quote
sounds much more reasonable.

"If goods are dangerous, then we will order a recall. We are checking with
labs to see if there is a problem with the phone, with their batteries or if
there has been misuse of the device. We need to have 100 percent certainty
from one member state that these goods are dangerous."

Sounds more reasonable doesn't it? She is asking her lab people to verify
whose claims are accurate and trying to get to the root of the problem. Sounds
like a good idea to me.

If It turns out that Apple is lying through its teeth (wouldn't be the first
time) it is her _job_ to take the phones off the market.

And of course she doesn't " need (Apple)’s permission to stop goods entering
the market."

Sounds like a statement of fact to me.

Edit: Changed "he" to she"(thanks davidw). The original poster used "his
feelings of power" and I followed on from that. Fixed.

~~~
davidw
Meglena is a 'she', not a 'he'.

